# Does anyone know what this is? *pic*



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Slayer667 (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like a Blue Crayfish to me...do a search on google & check out the images...at least thats what I think it is


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

could be a crayfish.. or it might be a lobster... here's a link http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+1662&pcatid=1662


----------



## Slayer667 (Apr 26, 2009)

looks way to small to be a lobster. My guess frm the pic is it's about 1-1/2 inch & lobster are saltwater


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely a blue crayfish.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

Slayer667 said:


> looks way to small to be a lobster. My guess frm the pic is it's about 1-1/2 inch & lobster are saltwater


they have freshwater lobsters.. check the link.. well they call them lobsters but lobsters ARE crayfish


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

thats a blue crayfish.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool is what that is. Will it eat your fish?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

if its the dwarf it wouldnt but will scavenge.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

No i havent bought it yet. The pet store sells them but I wanted to know what it was before I bought it. 

I just needed to know if it was suitable for my tank.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't trust it. Crayfish have been known to snatch small fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They also uproot plants


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

OH : / well now I know!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

lol but that fish will make an amazing addition to your tank


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats ok, I have another 20g and 10g, I'm gonna make something happen! lol.


----------

